# What's The Best Way To Freeze....



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

What's the best way to freeze Goat cheese Gouda ? I got some for my son awhile ago and he liked it but he didn't eat it alot and it went bad. Now he wants me to get him some again but it's expensive and I don't want it to go to waste again. Thanks guys.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 27, 2006)

Buy a smaller amount?

If you have to freeze it, I would shred it or run it through the food processor because frozen cheese of any sort (mostly) will degrade in texture so that it is best suited for cooking when thawed, not snacking or cheese trays, etc.

I run cheese that is getting dodgy through the food processor (when it worked ) and then into a ziplock and into the freezer.


----------



## middie (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh duh never thought about that. Thanks jenny !


----------

